# destin, spearing rays.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

hit up destin on saturday. water was cool but clearing up really nice. lots of whiting and spanish and a TON of bait in the water. got 5 rays. two large ones and 3 dinner plates. the one in the vid is one of the smaller models.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Look to have that down to an art. YOu eating tremor shark bait.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

shark bait. i was going to try a wing but had them in the ice chest till monday afternoon. had a body section and half a big one left, bloody and full of sand so i just stuck them in the freezer. i might take a wing off a fresh one this weekend and cook it up. never tried it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You dropped your sand dollar!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> You dropped your sand dollar!



Haha, yeah Hannah picked that up from a big bed of them and "gave" it to me...  not sure if your even allowed to keep them or not. she was pretty upset i didn't pick it up again.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

countryjwh said:


> Look to have that down to an art. YOu eating tremor shark bait.


I have eat sting ray several times before only had it fried but a buddy of mine told me to cut it in small chunks wrap in bacon and grill it is awesome haven't tried it grilled yet though. There is a guy in orange beach that does a bow fishing charter and they were on bazzar foods and they cooked some up on the grill said it was great


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

tank banger said:


> I have eat sting ray several time


...and he made some for me, I was really suprised how good it was!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Don't waste your time eating cow rays, I fried some up and it was eatable but not worth the time to clean it.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Stingrays are good to eat, but their cousin the skate is awesome.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

I've never had stingray before, but I've heard they taste a lot like scallops. Nice catch; I'd like to get in on some of that action sometime!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

tank banger said:


> I have eat sting ray several times before only had it fried but a buddy of mine told me to cut it in small chunks wrap in bacon and grill it is awesome haven't tried it grilled yet though. There is a guy in orange beach that does a bow fishing charter and they were on bazzar foods and they cooked some up on the grill said it was great



Everything tastes better wrapped in bacon.


----------



## westkybanded (Sep 30, 2013)

We took a charter with Liquid Trails out of Orange beach a week ago. BIG fun!! Wound up eating one that we grilled. Not bad. Very firm, dense meat. No big fish flavor.


----------

